# Picture of American Flyers at Nashville Show 12/8/12



## bobgspinball (Dec 6, 2012)

Picture of American Flyers at Nashville Show 12/8/12


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

OMG! I'm drooling.....:laugh:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

My eyes are drooling!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have seen a couple of vendors at other shows that line up their Flyer stuff like that. I'm always wishing I have a huge bankroll when I come upon their tables so I can get the items I still don't have in my collection.


----------



## bobgspinball (Dec 6, 2012)

American Flyer is the best. Two rails, just like a real Railroad.


----------

